# Lohnt Ipod Touch 4G noch?



## LeCPU (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich stehe gerade vor der Überlegung mir einen IpodTouch 4G mit 8GB zu kaufen und frage mich, ob der noch auf dem Stand der Technik ist, bzw. ob noch alle Apps flüssig laufen und auch in Zukunft vernünftig laufen werden? Vor allem, da ja immer mehr Apps auch Dualcore optimiert sind (verbessert mich bitte, falls es nicht stimmt!) mache ich mir da Gedanken wegen der Leistungsfähigkeit...!

Also, ist der Ipod Touch 4G noch zu empfehlen und wird man da noch lange Spaß mit haben?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Betschi (19. Januar 2012)

Soweit ich weiss, hat der 8 GB ne langsamere CPU als die 16 & 32 GB Versionen. Wenn du viel spielst, würde ich eher die grössere Version nehmen


----------



## Pagz (19. Januar 2012)

Betschi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, hat der 8 GB ne langsamere CPU als die 16 & 32 GB Versionen. Wenn du viel spielst, würde ich eher die grössere Version nehmen


 
1. Nein haben alle die gleiche CPU
2. Vom iPod touch 4G gibt es keine 16GB Version

@TE: Klar lohnt sich das, allerdings würde ich eher die 32GB Version empfehlen, da 8GB sehr schnell voll sind


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Januar 2012)

Sry, aber wieso käuft man sich eine 8GB Version? 
Was willst du da drauf machen? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Betschi (19. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> 1. Nein haben alle die gleiche CPU
> 2. Vom iPod touch 4G gibt es keine 16GB Version
> 
> @TE: Klar lohnt sich das, allerdings würde ich eher die 32GB Version empfehlen, da 8GB sehr schnell voll sind


 
Achso, dann war das nur beim 2G der Fall?


----------



## LeCPU (19. Januar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Sry, aber wieso käuft man sich eine 8GB Version?
> Was willst du da drauf machen?
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte früher schon den Touch, den der 3. Generation, auch in der 8 GB Variante, habe den nicht voll bekommen.


----------



## Pagz (19. Januar 2012)

Ja und das mit der CPU gab es auch mal. Aber soweit ich weiß beim iPhone. Bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## LeCPU (19. Januar 2012)

Also würdet ihr sagen, dass man, unabhängig von der Speichervariante, noch lange damit gut zurecht kommt?


----------



## hendrosch (19. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich dich verbessern Darf hattest du den 2. Es gibt keinem 3er mit 8GB. 
Du wirdst kaum eine andere möglichkeit haben so schnell wird kein neuer kommen. 
Ich habe auf meinem iPhone 32GB schon alleine 8 GB Apps und mit filmen ist der auch schnell voll. 
Fifa 11 is 1Gb groß.
Du kannst ja auf den nächsten warten wenn du noch einen hast der kommt spätesten zu Weihnachten. (Vermutung)


----------



## Pagz (19. Januar 2012)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Wenn du zufällig in die USa fliegst die nächste Zeit, schau da mal nach iPods.
Kosten dort vergleichsweise gar nichts
Hab damals für meinen iPod 4G 32GB ca 210 Dollar bezahlt, was etwa 160€ sind


----------



## LeCPU (19. Januar 2012)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich verbessern Darf hattest du den 2. Es gibt keinem 3er mit 8GB.
> Du wirdst kaum eine andere möglichkeit haben so schnell wird kein neuer kommen.
> Ich habe auf meinem iPhone 32GB schon alleine 8 GB Apps und mit filmen ist der auch schnell voll.
> Fifa 11 is 1Gb groß.



Komisch. Ich hatte aber den hier *Klick*

Grüße

Edit: @Pagz: Ich werde das mal durchrechnen und gucken, ob sich der Flug bezahlt macht


----------



## hendrosch (19. Januar 2012)

Also 3 heißt der schon aber mehr dann auch nicht. 
Hardware ist vom 2er.


----------



## ile (19. Januar 2012)

Nein, lohnt sich überhaupt nicht! Schon gar nicht die 32GB-Variante, jedes Androidsmartphone in dem Preisbereich ist technisch WEIT überlegen und dann sogar ein vollwertiges Smartphone, nicht nur ein Handheld...


----------



## Pagz (19. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Nein, lohnt sich überhaupt nicht! Schon gar nicht die 32GB-Variante, jedes Androidsmartphone in dem Preisbereich ist technisch WEIT überlegen und dann sogar ein vollwertiges Smartphone, nicht nur ein Handheld...


 Blödsinn!
Jedes technisch überlegene Smartphone kostet schon mal gern das Doppelte
Dazu kommt, dass der iPod eine sehr gute Soundkartre hat.
Und 2 Tage dauermusikhören bekommst du mit den neuen Smartphones auch nicht hin, die müssen meistens jeden Abend ans Netz


----------



## LeCPU (19. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Nein, lohnt sich überhaupt nicht! Schon gar nicht die 32GB-Variante, jedes Androidsmartphone in dem Preisbereich ist technisch WEIT überlegen und dann sogar ein vollwertiges Smartphone, nicht nur ein Handheld...



Irgendwie wusste ich, dass es mindestens eine konträre Ansicht geben würde...

Naja, der Ipod würde ja ca. 200 Euro kosten... Mehr will ich auch nicht ausgeben!


----------



## hendrosch (19. Januar 2012)

Wenn nur Gespiel wird irgendwann kommt dann auch die PSVita. 
Ansonsten wo haperts denn mit dem 2er iPod


----------



## LeCPU (19. Januar 2012)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Wenn nur Gespiel wird irgendwann kommt dann auch die PSVita.
> Ansonsten wo haperts denn mit dem 2er iPod



Den habe ich nicht mehr


----------



## hendrosch (19. Januar 2012)

Dann solltest du halt überlegen ob du ihn wirklich brauchst wenn ja hast kaum eine andere Wahl. 
Aber zu Frage du wirst noch ein bisschen damit spielen können aber nach 2-3 Jahren wird der größte teil der neuen spiele nicht mehr laufen im Moment sind wenige apps für a5- Prozessor und die sind gekennzeichnet bzw. Eine spezielle Version z.B Galaxy On Fire 2 (HD ist speziell für iPad 2 und iPhone 4s) gibt aber auch normale Version.


----------



## LeCPU (19. Januar 2012)

Achso... Also 2-3 Jahre reichen vollkommen  Bis dahin, ist sowieso wieder ein neuer da


----------



## hendrosch (19. Januar 2012)

Ganz anspruchsvolle Spiel können auh heute schon nicht mehr laufen aber es gibt halt auch viele einfache sachen wie Doodle Jump etc.


----------



## ile (19. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:
			
		

> Blödsinn!
> Jedes technisch überlegene Smartphone kostet schon mal gern das Doppelte
> Dazu kommt, dass der iPod eine sehr gute Soundkartre hat.
> Und 2 Tage dauermusikhören bekommst du mit den neuen Smartphones auch nicht hin, die müssen meistens jeden Abend ans Netz



Du Witzbold, ich hab von der 32er-Variante gesprochen. Die kostet 260 €. Fur 280€ bekommst du ein HTC Evo 3D mit

- DualCore (ipod: Singlecore)
- 1,2 GHz (iPod: ca. halb so viel, das weiß ich aber nicht so genau)
- Smartphoneoptionen: mobiles Internet, gescheite FullHDKamera, GPS,Telefonfunktion, usw. usf.
- mehr RAM 
- 3D-Display und Kamera (mir taugts zwar nicht, aber trotzdem)

Da brauchst du mir nicht "so ein Blödsinn" vorhalten, das IST de facto "technisch weit überlegen". Und 20 € ist irgendwie nicht "das Doppelte"...


----------



## Blu-Fire (19. Januar 2012)

Ich hab den iPod Touch 4G 32GB seit 14 Monaten....
Ein super Gerät, ich sag mal
so, ich schätze es wird noch Updates bis iOS 6.2 oder so geben, das heißt noch ein gutes Jahr 
Im Moment laufen auch noch alle Spiele super, Fifa 12 z.b.
Die Akkulaufzeit ist vielen zu kurz, man kann sich aber ne Akkuhülle kaufen, dann muss man nicht so oft ans Netz, mir reicht die Standartzeit  aber locker aus. Ich würde auch unbedingt mindestens 32GB empfehlen, 8 sind definitiv zu wenig, 32 sind bei mir locker voll, gerade auch mit Filmen und großen Apps.


----------



## Pagz (19. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Du Witzbold, ich hab von der 32er-Variante gesprochen. Die kostet 260 €. Fur 280€ bekommst du ein HTC Evo 3D


Warum vergleichst du ein Handy mit 1Gb Speicher mit der 32er Version?
Da wäre die 8Gb Version wohl passender, und die kostet ca 160€, also ca 120€ weniger (und hat trotzdem noch 7Gb mehr Speicherplatz



> - DualCore (ipod: Singlecore)


Die Kernanzahl sagt auch nicht wircklich viel über die tatsächlige Leistung im Alltag aus


> - 1,2 GHz (iPod: ca. halb so viel, das weiß ich aber nicht so genau)


Der iPod hat 1GHz


> - Smartphoneoptionen: mobiles Internet,


Für das du gleich mal gut zahlen darfst


> gescheite FullHDKamera, GPS,Telefonfunktion, usw. usf.


Dadurch bedingt vielleicht 1/3 der Akkulaufzeit


> -mehr RAM


Nein?



> - 3D-Display und Kamera (mir taugts zwar nicht, aber trotzdem)


Ok, wers braucht



> Da brauchst du mir nicht "so ein Blödsinn" vorhalten, das IST de facto "technisch weit überlegen". Und 20 € ist irgendwie nicht "das Doppelte"...


Siehe oben


----------



## ile (19. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:
			
		

> Warum vergleichst du ein Handy mit 1Gb Speicher mit der 32er Version?
> Da wäre die 8Gb Version wohl passender, und die kostet ca 160€, also ca 120€ weniger (und hat trotzdem noch 7Gb mehr Speicherplatz
> 
> Die Kernanzahl sagt auch nicht wircklich viel über die tatsächlige Leistung im Alltag aus
> ...



Eine 32 GB microSD-Karte kostet 30€ (ich weiß, Apple verlangt dafür 100€...), dann sind wir 50€ drüber, "doppelt so viel" wäre aber 260€, davon bin ich WEIT entfernt.

Bei Vollast hat die CPU 1 GHz, sonst weniger, aber da hast Du Recht.

Bleibt aber der Arbeitsspeicher und da hast Du offenbar keine Ahnung: Der iPod hat 256 MB, das Evo 3D 1 GB, also das 4-fache! Das IST "technisch weit überlegen"!

Quelle:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod#Technische_Informationen_5

Weniger Akkulaufzeit auch bloß, wenn du zu blöd bist, UMTS & Co auszustellen, das geht aber bei Android sehr komfortabel.

Und UMTS ist kostenlos: Netzclub.


P.S.: Ich Depp hab sogar falsch gerechnet: 270+30-260 sind bloß 40 € mehr, das gibt ein Topsmartphone mit HD-Kamera (720p, nicht FullHD, sorry), GPS, Flash-LED, größerem Bildschirm, mehr Funktionen (wegen Android), kostenlose Highspeedinternetflat, doppelt so viel Kerne, viermal so viel RAM, 33 GB Speicher, etc.

Nur das hohe Gewicht (wegen dem 3D-Schmarrn) muss man zugegebenermaßen mögen, aber darum geht es auch nicht, ich habe nur behauptet: Technisch weit überlegen und das habe ich hiermit deutlich belegt.


----------



## hendrosch (20. Januar 2012)

Allerdings ist der iPod zum Spielen Gedacht und da sieht es bei Android Arm aus und auch die Leistung ist trotz besserer Hardware nur bedingt besser.


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Januar 2012)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der iPod zum Spielen Gedacht und da sieht es bei Android Arm aus und auch die Leistung ist trotz besserer Hardware nur bedingt besser.


 Woher willst du das wissen? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ile (20. Januar 2012)

hendrosch schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist der iPod zum Spielen Gedacht und da sieht es bei Android Arm aus und auch die Leistung ist trotz besserer Hardware nur bedingt besser.



Arm aus? Hast Du jemals ein Androidgerät genutzt? Wahrscheinlich nicht. Von aktuellen Touchgames gibt es vll. etwas mehr im AppStore, aber bei Android kannst du jede Menge alter Klassiker per Emulator spielen, das funzt bei iOS nicht. Fazit: Gleichstand


----------

